# Southern turnip greens



## donnaohooh (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey all you southern cooks out there.  I need a recipe for turnip greens.  Appreciate it.  Donna


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 23, 2004)

TURNIP GREENS

8 oz. smoked joe bacon or salt pork with rind or ham hocks
2 lb. turnip greens 
10 c. water 
1 tsp. salt [if you use salt pork, you may not need additional salt]
1 tsp. red pepper flakes

Chop smoked joe bacon or salt pork, cutting to, but not through, rind. If you use ham hocks, let them remain whole.  Discard stems of greens and any damaged portions.  Tear up large leaves (should have about 12 cups). In large kettle bring water to boil; add salt pork, greens, red pepper flakes, and 1 teaspoon salt; simmer covered for 2 hours -- adding more water if needed. Season broth to taste.


----------



## donnaohooh (Oct 23, 2004)

That's it Choclate Chef.  Thanks.  Donna


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 23, 2004)

8)


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2004)

in my family, (my Southern aunt's recipe) you must add white vinegar and hot sauce.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 24, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> TURNIP GREENS
> In large kettle bring water to boil; add salt pork, greens, red pepper flakes, and 1 teaspoon salt; *simmer covered for 2 hours* -- adding more water if needed. Season broth to taste.



hi choclatechef - you know best  and I'm not looking to start another civil war   but - *2 hours cooking time* :!:  :?:  Are the greens supposed to be really soft?


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes, they are supposed to be really soft.  

It is one of the big differences between soul food and southern cooking.  Most black people like their greens cooked really tender, while I understand that white people like theirs cooked briefly.

No insult taken at all.  It was an honest question.  I respect honest questions and will answer them the best I can!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

How I love turnip greens and TURNIPS!!!  And the longer cooked, the better!

The only thing I would add would be a few tabasco peppers that had been soaking in vinegar for a few months!  YOWEE YUM!!!

choclatechef, you and I need to get together...or move closer...or something!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

I would love to live near you Audeo!  You, mudbug, crewsk, and the whole bunch of you!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

Well come on down!!!  (And darnit, you're cooking!!!)


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for including me, choc!  Like I said somewhere in here earlier, it would be so much fun to have you all as neighbors!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

You are very welcome mudbug!  

I am hoping in another year or so, I will be able to start traveling and visiting people.  When I can, I will definitely let you folks know!  I have warm feelings for you.


When I come Audeo, I will bring my rolling huge chef's knife cart full of my favorite knives and tools, so I will be able to "throw down" with you!  I am sure you can put your big toe in some food!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

PAARRRRRTTTTYYYYYY!!!!  (Of course, this must be prior to cocktails...)

choclatechef, let me assure you that I CAN put my big toe into good food...and my ankles...up to my waist....and in over my head!  Man o man will we have fun eating all that stuff no one else here would touch (if they knew what it was...)!

I really think we ought to start a thread called "Cookin' Yankees Ain't Et Yet!"  or something like that...to keep us busy until you get here with your knives and stuff....


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

I would love a thread like that Audeo, except I have a nasty feeling folks would start making fun of it!  I hate that!  

I don't make fun of dishes that I am unfamiliar with, I wish they wouldn't.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

Why share those wonderful secrets anyway!!!  Good point!

But, darnit, I could just see the title.....

The SOOOOOOOUUUUUUULLLLLLL Train!

Drat, drat and double-drat!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

That is why I adore you!!!!  You are great Audeo!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 24, 2004)

This is hands down the best recipe - one of Emerils.

Southern Cooked Greens
1/2 lb Bacon 
3 c Julienned onions 
Salt and pepper 
pn Cayenne 
2 tb Minced shallots 
1 tb Minced garlic 
1  (12-ounce) bottle of dixie beer 
1/4 c Rice wine vinegar 
1 tb Molasses 
6 lb Greens, such as mustard greens, collard greens, turnip greens, kale, and spinach, cleaned and stemmed 

1.In a large pot, render the bacon until crispy, about 5 minutes. Add the onions and cook for about 6 to 7 minutes or until the onions are wilted. 2.Season the mixture with salt, pepper and pinch of cayenne. Add the shallots and garlic and cook for 2 minutes.
3.Stir in the beer, vinegar, and molasses. Stir in the greens, a third at a time, pressing the greens down as they start to wilt. Cook the greens, uncovered for about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Mound the greens in the center of the platter. Spoon the sauce over the top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

Audeo - TAKE that picture AWAY!!!!!! LOL

Chocolatechef - I like my greens cooked VERY tender too - crunchy doesn't doesn't get it unless you're just tasting them because you can't wait any longer!!!! LOL

The vinegar is a condiment *served *with them, not *cooked* with them.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 25, 2004)

If you don't keep bacon grease on the counter (guilty) you'll need to render the salt pork. the most important thing about greens is to wash them, wash them, wash them. and then cook the hell out of them. done.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Audeo - TAKE that picture AWAY!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Chocolatechef - I like my greens cooked VERY tender too - crunchy doesn't doesn't get it unless you're just tasting them because you can't wait any longer!!!! LOL
> 
> The vinegar is a condiment *served *with them, not *cooked* with them.



I had never heard of vinegar being cooked in the greens, but I was willing to admit the possibility.

Kansas Girl.  I have never heard of all those things being cooked in turnip greens, but.....ok.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

You're right - the average southern cook in the kitchen is not adding beer, molasses, etc to an age-old recipe of greens.  It really is fantastic though - I would challenge you to be a bit adventurous and give it a try.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

Kansas girl, if I did that, my father would kill me!!!!!  I can hear him cussing now!

Maybe after the old fart kicks off!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

He'll probably live forever. Try it and don't tell him.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

My idea of hell, another eternity with dad!!!!  

You don't think he would notice beer and molasses in his greens?  Please.  My nerves couldn't take it.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

You're too damn funny. If you're worried about your nerves, throw one bottle of beer in the greens and another in yourself. You'll be fine. For good measure give your dad a beer too! 

What is your favorite southern recipe - one you couldn't live without? Post it for us...


----------



## southerncook (Oct 25, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> You're right - the average southern cook in the kitchen is not adding beer, molasses, etc to an age-old recipe of greens.  It really is fantastic though - I would challenge you to be a bit adventurous and give it a try.


I give emeril liscense to change any recipe he'd like, he's lived here so he knows southern food. I'll try it on hubby (he's nuts about greens) and see if he approves.  Mostly though, the biggest thing is getting the dirt out. I see now they have it pre-bagged in the stores, but usually I get it from a dear old (literally!) friend who brings it to me in huge, dirty bunches! I was raised not to look a gift horse in the mouth so I start the sink up....


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> You're too damn funny. If you're worried about your nerves, throw one bottle of beer in the greens and another in yourself. You'll be fine. For good measure give your dad a beer too!
> 
> What is your favorite southern recipe - one you couldn't live without? Post it for us...



God......Dad would drink the beer and be worse than ever.  

This is the recipe for my favorite summer salad.  We all love it.  Mom made it with vegetables from the huge garden we had every summer.

MOM’S FAMOUS TOMATO, CUCUMBER, AND ONION SALAD

2 MEDIUM SLICED ONIONS [I like Vidalia]

1 PEELED AND SLICED CUCUMBER

3 SLICED TOMATOES

1 TSP. SALT

BLACK PEPPER TO TASTE

1/4 CUP VINEGAR OR TO TASTE

1/8 CUP SUGAR OR TO TASTE

2 CUPS WATER.

PUT IN BOWL 2 MEDIUM SLICED ONIONS, 2 PEELED AND SLICED CUCUMBERS, 3 SLICED TOMATOES AND MIX TOGETHER. IN BLENDER ADD 1 TSP. SALT, BLACK PEPPER TO TASTE, 1/4 CUP VINEGAR, 1/8 CUP SUGAR, AND 2 CUPS WATER. TASTE AND CORRECT FOR SEASONINGS, SWEET, AND SOUR. THIS SHOULD HAVE A MILD BITE AND A LITTLE SWEETNESS. POUR OVER SALAD TO COVER. REFRIGERATE OVER NIGHT. SERVES 6 TO 8 

VARIATION: SUBSTITUTE THE CUCUMBERS AND TOMATOES WITH 4 OR 5 COOKED, PEELED, AND SLICED BEETS.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, my mom made the same salad and we grew up in Kansas! She did have two additions though - sliced radishes for a peppry bite and lots of fresh dill. YUM!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, Kansasgirl, what about this one.  I developed when mom could not chew well!


CREAMED CHICKEN THAT MOMMA LOVED

3 TO 4 LB CHICKEN CUT INTO PIECES

TBSPN CHICKEN BASE

2 ONIONS

2 CARROTS

2 STALKS CELERY

SEVERAL CLOVES OF GARLIC TO TASTE

PARSLEY

THYME

BAY LEAF

SALT AND PEPPER 

FLOUR & WATER


COOK 3 TO 4 LB CHICKEN SLOWLY IN WATER TO COVER, CHICKEN BASE, 2 ONIONS, 2 CARROTS, GARLIC, 2 STALKS CELERY, PARSLEY, THYME, BAY LEAF, AND SEASONINGS TILL TENDER. LET COOL IN STOCK OVERNIGHT.

REMOVE SKIN AND BONES, RESERVING MEAT. ADD SKIN AND BONES BACK TO STOCK AND COOK SKIN AND BONES IN STOCK. COOK STOCK TILL STOCK IS REDUCED TO 2 OR 3 CUPS AFTER STRAINING. MIX FLOUR AND WATER IN A COVERED JAR TO CREATE A WHITE SAUCE. 

SHRED MEAT IN LARGE PIECES AND RETURN TO POT. SIMMER GENTLY A FEW MINUTES SERVE OVER RICE, NOODLES, OR MASHED POTATOES.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, yes, I forgot the "grease" factor.  I REALLY like a smoked ham hock but if I don't have one and want to be kind of healthy I will use some bullion granules while cooking.

While Emeril's recipe looks wonderful this is one of those things that is too simple and too good to work that hard for - but I sure am willing to try it - it's VERY interesting!!!


----------

